# Melelyn's Journal [a Ptolus Campaign Journal] - Updated: Feb. 6



## arnon (Jan 3, 2008)

This storyhour is of a Ptolus campaign I was a part of for about 6 month before I had to move to another city and leave the group defenseless without my might bard.

The Journal was first posted up in our very own campaign wiki  and later I submitted it, chapter by chapter, to Delver's Square   (Ptolus fan site). So i thought what the heck, I'll post it here as well.

I'll be going over it some more, rereading and searching for whatever grammatical/spelling mistake i can find (and I'll probably miss quite a few), and perhaps edit it a bit more (though i don't expect many changes).

This thing is written IC from Melelyn's perspective.

We'll start with her background:


----------



## arnon (Jan 3, 2008)

*Melelyn's backgound...*

Melelyn isn't my real name but I adopted it as a sign for my inspirations. How early? I think I was about 9 when I first heard the story of Elyn of Calendale. What are my inspirations? Aren't they obvious?!? To make lots of money so I could take my family out of the Warrens... no, not all of them just my younger siblings... maybe even just my baby brother cause my two younger sisters are already turning out to be obnoxious annoying sluts. Of course Menon as well! That's so obvious I don't even have to mention it. It would have been impossible to survive without her. But she wouldn't need my help too much, she can do anything.

I was running away from some guards for some reason, running almost blindly in the dark alleys of the Warrens. I don't know for how long, but after a while I found myself in the Midtown district in an alley behind some tavern. The back door was partially open and I could hear, above the sound of conversation, music and singing from inside, and while I did not understand the language I was fascinated. From the window I somehow managed to see the man singing: he was a fat, ugly little man, but his voice was clear and strong and beautiful and his fingers danced on the lyre producing the sweetest of sounds. Most music I had heard till then was the rowdy songs from the taverns in the Warrens: explicit, sang badly (usually by drunk people) with music so off beat it can make the ears bleed. It took me some time but I finally found my way back home. Father was passed out on the kitchen table and my brother was trying to relieve some copper pieces from his belt. It wasn't hard to sneak past them and into our small room. Menon opened her eyes the moment I got near and asked me what got me so excited and I spent the whole night trying to explain to her the beauty of the music I heard. I know I bored her for a bit but the next night when we were laying trying to sleep in bed she slipped into my hand a simple wooden flute... I still have that flute. I spent days upon days trying to teach my self how to play that flute (never at home though, cause that would make father angry) not really getting anywhere. I also started to go out in search of more places to listen to music and singing (that would get father angry because I brought home less money than usual. He would beat me or Menon since he gets confused, but I went on anyway).

One night I found myself by a tavern in one of the better areas (not very hard compared to the Warrens) of Ptolus: Ghostly Minstrel. Looking through the window I saw the most beautiful woman I have even seen captivating her audience (mainly men) with her voice and dancing... I was captivated as well. She appeared again the next day. The day after I saw a handsome bearded man on stage playing a lute and singing sweet love songs (there were lots of women in the audience and they couldn't take their eyes of him); he appeared for 3 days. After him there was a strange duo: a dwarf and an elf that drew a mixed crowd; and after them a band of eight Halfling who put on a merry show with tumbling, music, singing, and comedy. I never got to see whole shows since I always had to run when the guards came to patrol the area.

It happened when a gnome called Delwin was performing (singing about a gnomish spirit falling in love with a beautiful gnomish female) when a large hand grabbed me by the shoulder and turned me around. At first I thought it were the guards but it was that big man that I saw walking around the place the nights before. He was holding me fast in place and I was too afraid to move anyway, he looked me up and down, wrinkled his nose and said: "Come here tomorrow morning. You will help Dila clean and prepare the place for the evening and when the show starts you may sit in the corner by the stage... Now go before the guards arrive." My heart was fluttering with excitement as I raced back home. Menon of course knew something was up and was very excited for me when I told her what happened.

Dila worked me hard and long the whole day but it was well worth it. That night I got to see a complete performance (by Delwin) for the first time. Seeing everything, hearing everything... it was divine. When I got home father started beating me because I was late and did not go to Mrs. Gandry to work the laundry... until I showed him the money from my new job. It was more than double what I made at Mrs. Gandry (it was actually more, but I constantly hid a third of what I made from him).

I remembered everything. Every song, word, note and cord. Every movement of the dance and every look that made the crowd clap stronger and louder and longer. I would talk with the performers every chance I got (some ignored me and some were very nice) asking them about the songs that were not in common, about the instruments they played, and about other places and people they've seen. Delwin was a recurring guest in the Tavern and was the nicest of them all; he knew many languages and would translate for me songs I heard in other languages (he knew them the moment I started to recite them) into common, explaining to me the meaning and the history of the song.

Delwin disappeared for about a year. When he came back I was about 12 years old and he offered me a job as his assistant. I never really like my voice till then. It was only in my heart and mind that I would sing and dance, and anyway, whenever I started to hum a song during work Dila would shush me immediately, and father would slap me for making too much noise. Menon said my voice was OK, but I knew it wasn't even close to the voices of the worst performers I have heard. When Delwin took me in he started to teach what it really means to be a Bard. "There are singers, dancers, buffoons, and musicians... all of them are performers, only a small part of them are Bards," he told me on the first day. He said I have great potential and that is way he asked the owner to get me to work in the Tavern. For more than two years he would teach me how to sing, dance, act, and play instrument (though I was never really good at that); how to perform in front of drunk sailors and nobility; how to convince people to see things my way using only words, and many other things. I would accompany him to his performances, and then one night he called me on stage and asked me to sing with him a most beautiful duet. I wasn't prepared at all, but he insisted and I didn't want to let him down. My heart was pounding in my chest and I could barely hear the music... but when I started singing everything seemed to be just right and Delwin was next to me supporting me and encouraging me and it was perfect.

We did this for several more months until he received an urgent message from his homeland calling him back home and that his father is very sick and also something about his brother that I did not really get and he did not want to talk about. He left me in Ptolus, telling me that I cannot come with him: “it’s a family thing. Stay here, get famous… keep your sister out of trouble,” he smiled. “I don’t know how long I’ll be away, but I have confidence in you. You are a Bard. You were born for this.”

It was harder to get jobs alone. They knew me at the Ghostly Minstrel and would squeeze me in if they “couldn’t find anyone better.” But usually I found myself performing either at the Docks or in some of the “lesser” taverns on Tavern Row.

But things are improving… slowly for sure, but still improving. I found that I like performing at the Dock, sailors are easily entertained and with the “right moves” they’ll part with their money willingly. And after almost a year of performing in the smaller and cheaper (sometimes down right sleazy) places in Midtown and a couple of places in South and North Market, I started getting some invitations from other, let’s say even more respectable (though for some of those respectable might be too strong a word).


----------



## arnon (Jan 4, 2008)

*Chapter 1 – A Bad Beginning*

*Earthday, 9th of Blessing, 721IA*

It was supposed to be a quiet night of drinking with Menon and Sebastian at the Ghostly Minstrel. 

Yeah, right.

Menon’s been itching for a long time now to join the Delver’s Guild and go down into the bowels of the city, not just the sewers mind you. I’m not that keen on going down into the dark corners of Ptolus but I will not leave my sister's side if she goes into danger; also, the money could help and it will probably provide me with great (I hope) writing material. The fact that she was almost broke only made it that more urgent. It was my business of course because she’s my sister and I love her dearly… and she needed a loan.

Sebastian was telling us how he still hasn’t heard from his employer and mentor, Max, who has been missing for the past week. For some reason he did not think of going to speak with Max’s wife. Men! Both he and Menon started talking about finding a job to earn some money, and since the only gig I could find was six days from now at the Northpoint Restaurant, I thought it’d be prudent to join them. 

The Minstrel was crowded that night, a bit more than usual actually. Sheva Callister was there with that big sword on her back, as well as Urlenius, the Ogre Mage with his floating stones dancing around his head. I didn’t recognize anyone else so they’re probably not important. I mentioned that the place was crowded only because that’s the only reason I can think of that got us to notice the others. One of them, a blond hair blue eyed giant of a man, bumped into Sebastians’ chair. Sebastian complained to him about it and the man, a Paladin of Lothian by his clothing, apologized. Not a moment passes and Sebastian is standing talking with the Paladin… apparently they knew each other as kids. They wave us over to join them but a glance from Menon and me immediately convinced them to join us instead. With Eric, that was the big Paladins’ name, came another well built (and rather handsome) man with a sword on his back that introduced himself as Tuur, and a dwarvish servant of Teun (I know that cause she had those great cogs hanging on her cleavage) named Golli. Eric turned out to be very perceptive and immediately suspected that Menon and I were twins; Tuur, sitting next to him, observing my harp on the table besides me asked if I play on it. I sensed mild amusement and mingled with a bit of exasperation from Menon.

After some more small talk, Sebastian decided that he trusts Eric enough for us to join forces. I say ‘us’ because Menon of course was impatient to do something already. Among two wanted posters, several job searching and job offering notes, and an Imperial decree offering bounties on Ratmen tails (for 3 Gold Imperials a piece none of us were sure it’s worth it), we found a notice asking for help to find a girl who disappeared paying 200 gold. It’s a start.

On our way to the Black Swan we heard a shout from a dark alley. Looking in, we saw one man holding upright the limp form of a woman and another man with a cudgel preparing to strike her (I was later told he was aiming for her stomach, I should pay more attention). I was first to respond so I tried something that I found out I can do only recently. I was returning home several nights ago when a low-life tried to attack me in the Warrens, he probably only wanted my money, but suddenly I knew what to do. I opened my mouth and a deep note came out of it causing my assailant to stagger and fall down on his face, he tried to get up and advance on me again but again he fell, needles to say I ran away as quick as I could. This bastard didn’t fall for some reason, which made me glad we took with us the three fighters… Eric took a nasty hit (but took it like a man), and managed to chase off one of the attackers, the other was disarmed and gave up. The men tied him while Golli tended to the girl whose name we found on a note in the pocket of our prisoner and she confirmed it. Her name was Phon Quartermain and apparently she’s pregnant. The damsel-in-distress did not know why she was attacked or why anyone would want her (or her baby) dead. Eric wanted to take he to safety and the man (who didn’t know anything apart from the name of his accomplice: Otri) to the guards, though he wouldn’t let Menon ‘relieve’ the scum from some of his possessions (didn’t I say he was perceptive?). We tried to explain to him that the guard will pocket the money anyway but he wouldn’t hear of it… I guess as long as he doesn’t see what happens he doesn’t really care. We placed the man at the guard station (he was a Pale Dog by the way) and then crossed the street to St. Gustav Chapel to place Phon in the custody of her friend Brother Fabitor. He was glad she was all right but did not shed any more light on the situation. For some reason, we decided to check out another thing mentioned on the note: a supposed meeting after dusk on a Theoday (hopefully the next Theoday) at a marked address. But that’s several days from now.

We resumed our march to the Black Swan, a run-down looking place frequented by dwarves… of course we heard it much before we saw the place. Their songs, of which I know several, hurt my ears and my heart arched for the abuse they suffer. The half-elf behind the bar told us that the post was from a friend of his whose daughter (Amida) disappeared two days ago, somewhere along Iron Street where she was walking with a friend (called Dilana). We went to talk with Dilana (it was already night but apparently her mother lets her stay up late) and while scared a bit (no part thanks to the giant of a Paladin crisply questioning her) she told us that they were near an abandoned house at the corner of Iron and Tin when she noticed that Amida was not around any more. 

We let her go to sleep and followed the lead.

Menon went inside first and was almost splashed by something falling from above the door… it was only after she got inside that she was attacked by this big mosquito. My note did not affect the mosquito either. It latched on to her hand and would not let go. Sebastian tried to skewer it with his rapier but instead pierced and wounded Menon mortally. I’m not sure who killed that thing in the end, but I was holding on to Menon and begged Golli to help her if she can. She did and I got my sister back. This only served to strengthen my resolve of not to leave my sisters side for while she is seeking adventures (and gold) in dangerous places.

In the next room we found a trapdoor leading down to a basement that had (I’m told) three goblins. Golli, Tuur, and Eric jumped down and fought them while the rest of us stayed above for lack of space in the basement. While we were all looking down at what’s happening, for some unknown reason I started humming a certain simple note. It might have been a trick of the light, but I thought that from that moment on, my companions had better luck in the fight. Suddenly another goblin comes rushing through the door (the one that leads back to the main room) trying to hit Menon, he missed, and Sebastian immediately set upon him sliding his rapier clean into the green creatures’ throat. It fell like a sack of potatoes. Finally, because it took some time, all the goblins bellow were killed as well. Before opening the next door in the basement Menon and I decided to keep an eye on the stair leading up just in case there are other goblins up there, and also because we had a strong feeling that some more goblins were behind the door in the basement. There were three more goblins behind that door. While we heard fighting from bellow, Menon and I decided to check the second floor, but hearing only creaking (like those of old hinges) and having no light source, we decided to stay on the first floor. 

Suddenly Eric rushes by us carrying a wounded Sebastian in his arms. Menon and I decided to go see were the others were. Tuur and Golli (who apparently killed most of the goblins) were looking around the basement checking the bodies of the dead green uglies and the crates. Not finding anything, Golli in a fit of anger (I think) smashed the crates in the smaller room of the basement, revealing a passage into darker areas of the house. She shushed us claiming she sees a figure and took Tuurs’ crossbow, hitting and probably killing a goblin. Next thing we now, about six goblins rush out into the light of the torch and we decide that it is just the right time to run the hell away from this place. Golli, Teun bless and guard her soul, decided to keep the passage barred so that we all could escape. Tuur and Menon rushed to the trapdoor and up the ladder, while I tried yet again to cause one of my enemies to fall down on his face and yet again to no avail. I rushed to the ladder and was beginning to climb up when I heard a grunt and looking over my shoulder saw Golli fall down, terribly wounded. I froze on the ladder for a moment, wishing I could go and drag her to safety, after all, she saved Menon! But I know my limits, and I’m not a strong person… also, the goblins started pouring out of that tunnel entrance. I rushed up and slammed the trapdoor shot and kept on running after Tuur and Menon till we left the house about a hundred feet behind us.

It took us several minutes to catch our breaths. We stood for several minutes not knowing what to do, we couldn’t go back in to retrieve Golli and we were all angry with ourselves for not being more prepared. Eric and Sebastian returned several minutes later. There was nothing more we could do tonight, we all agreed on that. Maybe tomorrow we could find someone with healing skills that might help us return to that place and maybe retrieve Gollis’ body for a proper burial. Eric and Tuur went to Erics’ residence in Oldtown, and Menon and I decided to accompany Sebastian back to the Ghostly Minstrel (where he sleeps now) for a drink in memory of Golli before heading home for rest. Sebastian placed a notice on the bulletin board and before we even empty our first glass, we are approached by a very attractive woman with a dog by her side, saying she saw the sign and would like to join for a piece of the treasure and that she has some skill with healing and magical healing. We got to know her a bit more and decided to meet the next day.


----------



## arnon (Jan 18, 2008)

*Chapter 2 – What’s in a Name?*

*Fireday, 10th of Blessing, 721IA*

Other than introducing Aretha to Eric and Tuur we did nothing that day, as both those warriors were still weak from the previous night, we did nothing… or perhaps that’s just me. Aretha showed us that she is indeed capable of healing, and we agreed to meet again the following day. Menon went to the Necropolis to “mourn” and I set out to look for a place to work tonight. My heart wasn’t into it and I wasn’t really disappointed that I did not find somewhere to sing that night.


*Queensday, 11th of Blessing, 721IA*

Shortly after meeting everybody again, we returned to the house. The second floor was empty and only the creaking sound filled the empty rooms. In the basement we did not find Gollis’ body, only the bodies of the goblins that she killed. We didn’t like this development but hoped to find her somewhere inside the tunnels from which came all the goblins that in the end, killed her. Lighting a torch we marched into the darkness. We walked for some time (not sure how much) and finally after some stairs and several twist reached the sewers… not really what we expected. Disinherited we returned to the house. Someone searched one of the goblins there and found something interesting on him: a gold coin with the imprint of a rat head on it, and a note with the word\name Joman. I racked my brain and couldn’t remember anything, but Aretha remembered seeing the name on the bulletin board, something about a “Mechanist Needed” and inquiring at the Temple of the Rat God… this I did remember to be north of the Blessed Bridge near the entrance to the Temple District.

Leaving the house, Menon managed to convince everybody to come with here to the Delver’s Guild and that if we enlist as Guild Members we might get some more information about such places that are underground and maybe even some more ‘current’ affairs. We went to Runihan Square and then went down the stairs to the Undercity Market. Once in the Guild, and after a brief sales pitch by the representative, we each paid a members fee of 20 gold Imperials and were given papers to fill. 

Among the numerous bureaucratic and boring information we had to give, there was one line that most caught my eye: 

Name of Adventuring Party: ____________________.

One cannot decide on a name for the Party if you’ve done nothing of consequence so far, and the only thing we’ve done so far is get our asses handed to us by a bunch of Goblins. 

‘Goblin Food’ isn’t such a hot name. 

Gorti, the representative we spoke with, said that it’s not that urgent so we left the space blank and climbed the stairs from the Undercity market back to the late afternoon sun of Midtown. There wasn’t much more we could do that day so we parted way and agreed to meet on the morrow, Theoday, in order to investigate the warehouse in which those who attacked Phon were supposed to meet with their employers after dusk. 

When the paladins and Aretha left, Sebastian asked Menon and me (but more Menon) for some help. He wanted to check out Max’s office, see if anything is missing or wrong over there, something that will give him a clue as to Max’s whereabouts. We followed Sebastian to the office which is on a street near Oldtown, but still in Midtown district. We couldn’t see anything through the window so Menon looked the door over and after careful study of the lock opened it without too much trouble (I guess people know Sebastian’s face so as not to think he's breaking in). The office was small and had a thin layer of dust. It had only the bare necessities I guess: a table, a bed, and a sink. On the table we found the wanted poster we’ve seen all around for Rullus Hobb , a map of the Necropolis (which Menon already knows by heart due to her working there), and Max’s journal which had a very short entry on the day of his disappearance:

_Nevick
RH ?_

It wasn’t hard to connect RH to the man on the wanted poster (though I guess it doesn’t have to fit so nicely), but none of us have ever heard of the name Nevick. Sebastian found a key for the office and decided to make it his new home (at least until Max returns, of course) and also borrowed Max’s rather nice looking rapier that was hanging on the wall (strange that Max disappeared without his rapier), leaving his own simple rapier behind.

While in the office Menon showed Sebastian a key that she found while working (“nobody ever goes to the lost and found”). It’s a masterfully made key, anyone could see that, but the symbol on it was unknown to any of us. Menon heard of a famous shop, William’s Keys, were she would like to show the key. Problem is we don’t know who the key belongs to and it might be dangerous… At last, Menon decided to check at the Necropolis who had a funeral on that day in the place where she found the key.


----------



## arnon (Jan 29, 2008)

*Chapter 3 – Eating up the Chain*

*Theoday, 12th of Blessing, 721IA*

Menon went to the Necropolis that morning to sniff around while I took her disguise kit from our room and went to Max’s (Sebastian’s) office to meet her and him there later. The idea was that once we investigate about the key, it’ll be harder to lead anyone interested in the key back to us. Menon took her time getting there, though. We still might go to William’s Keys, but that’ll probably have to wait until after Brightfather day.

By that time it was already noon and the paladins and Aretha arrived and we headed to the address marked on the note we found on the guy who attacked Phon. The red warehouse was bustling with activity and porters carrying boxes in and out non-stop. There was a big door at the front and a small back entrance. Aretha decided to try and get inside the warehouse and check it out by going to the head man and saying her dog was lost. He let her in but shortly she came out shrugging. We set ourselves to watch both entrances while keeping eye contact: Menon, Eric and Aretha took the back while Tuur, Sebastian and I remained up front.

Of course, nothing happened. We didn’t expect anything to actually happen, but we wanted to be on watch before the second hour after dusk as the note said. The warehouse was closed before dusk and after an hour or so, we congregated to plan ahead. Menon wanted to break in and wait inside, and Sebastian offered to join. They disappeared inside the warehouse and after a short while returned. Menon decided to pick the lock on the big door so that it’ll be open and in case of need we could rush in to the rescue, the back door she would lock so as not to arise suspicion by any who might come to the supposed meeting. The two strong paladins (who strangely enough didn’t mind the break in) agreed to wait outside and keep us “fragile” women (Aretha and me) company… they didn’t really say fragile, but it was certainly implied. Tuur said he’ll join me again watching the front door, while Aretha and Eric watched the back. As we walked to the front Tuur tried to be charming… and by charming I actually mean winking at me! Gods! While I must admit that he is quite handsome and has a certain ‘air’ around him I think he tries too hard to be mysterious, which works great in the great stories but not so much in real life.

After some time (maybe an hour, maybe more) two figures come walking up the mostly empty street. Tuur decided that he should signal the others and started to try and imitate the sound of a night bird. It was ridiculous, so as the two figures (which had a dog waking behind them) came close I slapped him hard on the face and berated him: “You will never do that again! How can you shame me like this every time we go out…” as if I was a dissatisfied wife or girlfriend. He was a bit shocked by my actions (which suited me just perfectly) and the two figures mumbled something about drunks in the streets. Perfect.

The figures went to the back door and let themselves in. From Menon I sensed a calm readiness; they’re not in danger… not yet at any rate. Aretha decided to come over to us and tell us that we should wait some more time and see who else might come in. I was a bit curt with her saying something like “No… Really?!?” and she went sulkily back to her station. After some more time passed (I think another hour or so) I started to get the feeling that maybe we should go in and confront the people. Perhaps it was augmented by the feeling I got from Menon: excitement and a bit of restlessness. Eric came over expressing the same concern but we decided to wait just a bit longer. As he settled himself back next to Aretha I suddenly felt a building of adrenaline from Menon and knew that she was about to act… the rush of adrenaline came almost immediately. She acted. “Something happened!” I said loud enough for the others to hear and rushed to open the main door.

I yanked the door open and saw Sebastian engaged in combat with a man, and another (an Elf) standing on a raised platform aiming to my left, I instinctively knew Menon was there. I heard more than saw Aretha enter from the back door and a dog barking (she also has a dog so I wasn’t sure whose it was). Sebastian ran his rapier through the man he was facing and he dropped screaming in pain to the floor; while I tried again that note I once did that caused my pursuer to fall… not only that he did not fall, but he also shot his bow towards Menon. Lucky for him he missed. I think I’m not repeating the note exactly as I did that first night. Menon also missed. Tuur, having two targets to face, saw Aretha facing of a big dog and tried to strike at it, Aretha tried to ward him off and succeeded, either that or Tuur missed the dog miserably; this gave Aretha the time to calm the dog down. Eric went up to the ramp to the elf (who immediately dropped his bow and drew a sword) and managed to wound the elf who dropped his sword and surrendered. Sebastian produced a set of manacles from somewhere and chained the elf. Tuur removed the weapons from the wounded man on the floor… just in case and gagged him as he was interfering with the interrogation process (the paladins also seemed not at ease while Sebastian did something he does really well: scare people into spilling their guts, and even went so far as to tell the prisoners we will not really harm them! Lothian protect the dumb!)  The gagging didn’t really help, so Menon and I dragged the man away behind some crates (Tuur followed us to make sure we “don’t hurt him”) and he quieted down… maybe because he heard the elf (Laucio by name) sing like a bird everything he knew. Not much admittedly. They hired Otry and the other one to kill Phon; they, in turn, were hired by Toridan Cran, a half-orc which Sebastian identified as a small times crook who wants to be a big time crook. They were nice enough to give us an address. Vagger, the wounded man, didn’t have much to add. 

Next there followed some long minutes of taking the belongings of the two criminals. Everybody wanted something. I stood there watching as equipment was “re-distributed” and loot gathered. There was nothing really for me to take from the belonging of the two small fish, but the expression on the faces on the aforementioned fishes as we took their stuff was priceless. Taking a paper from the table on the platform we wrote down a confession for Laucio and Vagger (which they signed) and led them off to the guard station for processing. 

We then wanted to check out Toridan’s house next so we went to Nar Street where it was located. There were lights on and we managed to see two figures in the living room. We sat to observe the house for about an hour and nothing happened. Eric was strongly against going to confront Toridan now, claiming we were too hurt, but the rest of us thought it would be wrong to leave this for another day. He was expecting his people to return soon, even right now, with word of what happened, delaying with it might alert him that something is wrong. I wanted to confront him now. We argued for a bit, and after some time the lights turned off in the house. It’s now or never (sort of), and I said that if anybody wants to back me up he or she are welcomed.

I marched up to the door and knocked. I was glad to have Tuur next to me and Menon right behind me. The rest were spread out a bit with Aretha covering the back door. The door was opened by a short man.

“You’re not Toridan, where is he,” I demanded when the man inquired what we wanted. He tried to stall but I persisted that we must talk with Toridan, throwing in the names of Laucio and Vagger into the mix so he’ll know that I know the people involved. Toridan came to the door… a massive creature wearing armor and having a weapon at his side even at night and inside his own house. “What do you want?”

“Vagger and Laucio were arrested. We’ve just seen them being led by some people towards the guardhouse. We know that they hired that Otry and his fool friend to try and kill Phon and that the two Pale dogs failed,” said I.

Toridan frowned, “I told the idiots to do it and they go around hiring some other dimwits! So what do you want?” he demanded.

“We’ll do the job for you, but first we need to know if you need her dead or just her baby, and why?” I was playing up confidence and mustering every skill that I had learned from Delwin. 

“It’s not me. I was paid to get rid of her…”

“By whom?” I interrupted. 

“I don’t know him. He contacted and paid me 200 imperials to get rid of the girl. I don’t know why.”

“Look we can do it, but we’ll need much more than the 100 imperials you paid those two lackeys. Phon has gone into hiding but we know where she is and we’ll need some money to get to her. If you don’t have it, give us the name of the man and we’ll deal with him directly.” I was in the zone now moving along swiftly, working the brute like clay…. Well almost.

Toridan pondered this, “You get in contact with him and leave me out of this… yes.” It wasn’t really a question, neither was it a statement. I agreed. “He is called Methul Watcher, he contacted me and I don’t know how to reach him. You find him. But I’m clean of this, yes… and I keep the money!”

I made a ‘cunningly thinking face’ while looking at the big half-orc. “You’ll give us fifty imperials and we’ll call it even.” For some reason he agreed.

As we placed some distance from the house, Eric and Tuur were almost ready to rush in and kill the evil creature where he stands. We convinced him that we can return at some later point, but eliminating Toridan now might alert this mysterious Methul Watcher that we are slowly eating our way up the food chain. He agreed but vowed to return.

It was already past midnight and we were all tired, so we agreed to meet for breakfast.


----------



## arnon (Feb 5, 2008)

*Chapter 4 – Short Days & Disinterested Damsels*

*Kingsday, 13th of Blessing, 721IA*

First thing in the morning we went to see Phon at St. Gustav’s. Actually we wanted to see if she’s still there, as she was out of (most) of our minds till last night. While Eric and most of the gang started talking with brother Fabitor telling him (for some reason) all that happened I went to see Phon, Sebastian, ever the perceptive, joined me. She seemed fine, and didn’t take the news of what we had learned at all the way I thought she would. That is, she couldn’t believe someone would really want to hurt her, and that it has nothing to do with the father of the child. I tried to stress upon her that it might not be the father but some enemy (or friend\family) of the father, but she would not budge. She kept repeating that she and her child will be completely safe. Either she is very naive or she is under some kind of a stupid spell…

At that moment the rest of the gang arrived and assaulted her with question and interrogation. Sebastian and I told them she doesn’t wish for our help, and while we are willing to help, we will not do it if she clearly scorns our offer (and we didn’t even ask for money!). We left, but some of them remained behind trying to convince her she needs our help. Maybe she does. I told brother Fabitor that she doesn’t want our help and if later, for some reason, she wishes it, I’m willing to help. The priest of Lothian asked us that we try to get to the bottom of it all despite Phon’s indifference, and while he did not wish to give us her home address, he told us she was a tailor at Saches clothiers on Yeoman Street.

It was high time to sell some of the excess baggage we were carrying and so we stopped at Rasotr’s Weapon (to get rid of the extra weapons of course) and then at Bull and Bear where 16 years-old Iltumar Shun was overly excited about seeing paladins and hear that we have killed some goblins (one might think he doesn’t see many adventures in the Delver’s Square).

The paladins went to check out Phon’s work place. On my part, I was more interested in trying to track down again the missing girl (how it all started really). And so decided to go to the Oldtown and maybe find some kind of a connection between the Temple of the Rat God and the abandoned house were Golli found her death. The house belongs to one Alonso Iren, much help that did us, as we couldn’t find anything more about him. We decided to return to the Delver’s Guild and hope that maybe they could help us with some of the people we heard about lately, but that too was a dead end. 

The paladins said that they had to go and pray in preparation for the day long prayers of Brightfather’s Day, and we decided that we’ll meet on the morning of Waterday. 


*Brightfather’s Day. 
Airday, 14th of Blessing, 721IA*

We each did our own celebration of Brightfather’s Day. I went to the temple of Jode and participated in the singing and telling of tales. Menon went to the temple of the Fifty-three Gods of Chance and did whatever it is they do there (she says they play games of chance, but if I know my sister, it’s probably a bit more than that). I’m not sure what Sebastian and Aretha did, but I know the paladins stayed all day in some cathedral and prayed for guidance.

*
Waterday, 15th of Blessing, 721IA*

We met again in Delver’s Square (it’s the most convenient place to meet) and the paladins told us what they have learned when they talked with Phon’s co-worker at the clothier: that she doesn’t know of any close relation she had with another man… other than brother Fabitor which was a close friend of hers. This stroke a spark in both Sebastian’s and my mind and we came to the thought that maybe it was brother Fabitor who is the father… strange as it may be. Eric did not want to hear of it and was appalled by the very thought. Tuur, on the other hand, didn’t mind going over to St. Gustav and check, just to be sure, that the good brother is indeed…. errr, Good… or more precisely, not an inherently evil person (don’t ask me how, but paladins are supposed to know these things). Tuur claimed that he did not detect anything strange from the brother, while Sebastian went to confront Phon with this idea… just to check her reaction. She had no idea what he was talking about… either that or she is a good actress. 

Oh well. We went back outside. Eric was there deep in prayers, probably asking Lothian for forgiveness for hearing such talk… either that or for something else. People so devout and adherent make me suspicious that there is something more to it.

In all honesty, at that point we were at a loss as to what to do in relation to two things: Phon (apart from Eric and Tuur, we all wanted to leave her in whatever peace she can find for herself), and the Anida girl. We had some clues but were a bit stomped on both these cases.

Sebastian wanted to go to the Necropolis and see what he can dig out about Max’s disappearance there. Having nothing really more interesting to do, we all went with him. Asking around Menon and Sebastian finally tracked down someone who has supposedly seen Max, a Necropolis gardener named Gobb. Further questioning gave us his address in Rivergate. It was already late afternoon and I had a performance to prepare to, so I left the group. I know Menon, Sebastian, and Aretha went to talk to Gobb and he confirmed that he saw Max and Scar (that’s Max’s dog) and even talked with him a couple of weeks ago in the Waiting. I’m not sure what the Paladins decided to do, but they all said they would be there for my gig at the Northpoint Restaurant.

Northpoint, for those unfamiliar with it, is mostly a gnomish hangout run by two shady partners called Jebathio and Gerael. That’s not to say that there aren’t any non-gnomes there, just that they are few. When I arrived Vand was on stage. I’ve seen Vand, a gnome, perform several times already. “He’s not bad, but probably won’t amount to much in the end,” Delwin’s words, not mine… though I must say I agree. The whole group turned up for my show, but I was just glad to have Menon there. It’s always nice to see her face in the crowd and her confidence in me always gives me more confidence (though Delwin always said I never lack any). I sang five songs (three directed more at the gnomish patrons, and two more general songs for everybody) and with all humility, I must say I sang them very well. Jebathio, who was behind the bar, called me over and paid me the agreed upon fee (5 silvers if you must know… gotta’ start somewhere) and asked to book me for the 22nd of Blessing for another gig, this time he’ll pay me 15 silvers. I agreed, and joined Menon and the rest at the table. Tuur immediately asked me what I know about the Jebathio and as I shrugged and told him that not much, one of the waitresses arrived with drinks for everybody at the table.

Upon leaving the Northpoint we saw a woman in torn and dirty clothing huddled in an alley. After examining her, Aretha determined that she was a Shivvel addict. Living in the Warrens, I could have told her that without getting to close to the wretch. Menon asked Sebastian to meet us tomorrow morning for something personal and we agreed to meet the rest just before noon at Max’s office. Aretha took the addict with her to her room at Potter (a low budget inn).


----------

